# Making backups



## Pushrod (Jan 4, 2009)

I was hoping that the forums had the poll feature, but no problem, we can just type it out. :e

The question is: How good are you about making backups of your data?

- Excellent: everything is backed up regularly, and there are multiple copies. Some copies are kept off-site.

- Very good: most things are backed up regularly, and there are multiple copies.

- Good: the essentials are backed up, but there is only one copy.

- Fair: Some stuff gets backed up whenever I remember to.

- Poor: I live life on the edge and hope that I never make a typo on the command line or have a hardware failure.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 4, 2009)

We actually have a poll feature, but only mods and admins can add/edit ones  I've added one for you.


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 4, 2009)

Great, thank you very much.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 1, 2010)

*It's Old Thread Sunday!*

`# tar -jcf /home/backups/hostname_date.tar.bz2 /etc /var`

Don't have enough space right now to backup all the movies and music.


----------



## respite (Aug 3, 2010)

Ive been backing up just my /home and /etc with a daily rsync cronjob. After my last disk failure I decided I rather not waste time rebuilding a home system again. Using FreeBSD raid1.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 6, 2010)

Are we talking for home systems, or for work systems?  

I'm assuming home systems, so that's how I answered.


----------

